# Need Help from ladies from Ethnically Diverse backgrouds



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi ladies
I wonder if you can help me with some areas I need to teach to a group of students who look after people with learning disabilites. It is mainly to do with the subtelties of culturally apprporiate communcation which I have been unable to find in any of my ususal resources. 

I basically need to know what forms of communication would not be accepable to people from different backgrounds i.e. what level of eye contact is appropriate between people, are there any areas of the body that are sacred and therefor musn't be touched when communicating, would there be any gestures or body language which you would see as being offensive? and any other practises that are specific to your faith

I would be really grateful for any advice that you would be able to offer me

If you would prefer to send me a pm, that's fine

many thanks
Rach


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Rach

From a Muslim perspective, shaking hands with the opposite sex is not liked by many Muslims - nor is any other physical contact between the opposite sex who are not related. Some Muslims of course do shake hands though. Direct eye contact between unrelated male and female *can* make people uncomfortable as well.

Hope that helps - Im not sure what else to post or help you with or even if that helps! 

xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Rach

Showing the soles of your feet (even in shoes) is offensive to lots of religions practised in Asia.
Eye contact is often more a consequence of whether the person is from a rural or urban nackground, more than particular regions.
Europeans tend to need more perosnal space than others.

Don't know if you've seen the book 'Bow, Kiss or Shake hands' - or soemthing ismilar - has lots of these sorts of tips
Good luck


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

They are great thanks ladies

I will have  a look for that book thanks fluffy

Would there also be anything that would differ with regard to care needs i.e. women looking after women, men after men?

Cheers Rach


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Again from Muslim perspective, Islamic perspective  - care ( I presume you mean health wise) is preferable for women with women and men with men. In Islam, the opinion is that a Muslim should seek a same-sex Doctor and only if one is not available, should they have one of the opposite sex. Generally unrelated men and women being alone together is not ok and most Muslims would not be comfortable with it. Obviously though, with all these things I have mentioned though you will find Muslims who do not have issue with shaking hands with opposite sex or being alone with them.

again hope that helps!

x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Brilliant thankyou so much xx

Hope your DH results have gone up next week xx


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

HI there: 

I am half Hispanic and half American. Hispanic people have no problem on shaking hands but might find offensive (depending on the country) if you kiss them on the cheeks. They do like a lot to hug and use eye to eye contact at all times. They are too upfront and do not think twice about what they say until sometimes is too late (personal experience with family LOL). Americans shake hands some kiss on the cheeks some others might even give a little lip kiss (no tongue involved lol) Americans find extremely offensive to avoid eye contact.

Egyptians, when is same sex friendship or chat they would touch you on your arm, kiss on the cheeks etc etc but if is different sex most of them won't talk or take the same elevator together. Much less direct eye contact.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Due to this cultural thing, I once got stuck in a toilet doorway at the tower of london.

As I was going through the door - I bowed my head to stop me from banging it and a Chinese man who I hadn't noticed was coming through the door in the opposite direction..... he thought I was bowing and so returned the bow. I hadn't realised what I had done, but thought - "oh he is bowing - I better bow too"  So I bowed and then he returned the bow again. And then he stood there looking at me - so I thought ok, he is waiting for another bow, which I did and then it started all over again. 

We stood there like a couple of pecking chickens for what seemed like forever.

In the end we kind of kept bowing but circling around each other until we could get past.


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheers folks this is all incredibly helpful xx


----------

